# FR: “…” he said/asked / dit-il/demanda-t-il - inversion sujet-verbe + temps des incises de dialogue



## vido

In French books (novels etc.), quotations usually occur in this way:

-«Voilà, disait-il , j'ai 5 francs.»
-«Et moi, repondait-elle, j'ai 3 francs.»
--«Alors, demandait le flic, donnez-moi l'argent!»

i.e. the inverted subject and verb (disait-il, répondait-elle, etc.) that aren't actually quoted are nontheless placed inside the quotation marks.  Is this old French, or Français écrit, or both?  Or only in novels etc.?  (It's not a good convention, is it?)  De plus, does it happen only when using « » and not " "?  Appreciate some clarification. Merci d'avance 

(p.s. I made up the above conversation, so it could be imperfect )

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Boked

Hi Vido,

I do not know wether this is a good convention or not, but this is the way french writes and speaks. This is not at all old french. Read some Newspapers and you will find that form of quotation frequently used. Normally in french you use _<<...>>_  and not _"..."_ for a quotation of a piece of talk.
And last the tenses in your exemple would have rather been:
-<< Voilà, dît-il, j'ai 5 francs.>>

Any contradiction or extra clarification welcome


----------



## KudouShunsaku

I have looked at old posts on this forum and found some topics regarding this grammar, but something seems to differ in the responses to those from what I'm seeing in this book I have. 

In various parts it will explain of a character's action, "explique-t-il," or "demand-t-il." I'm pretty sure these are just saying "he explains, he asks," but judging by what I've read on this forum, the -t-il/on form is only used for questions. I see no attempts to translate it to just a simple statement, even when the original French doesn't end in a question mark. People just seem to always translate it as a question. It isn't always a question form though, right? What's going on here?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Why is _"..., demande-t-il."_ not a question ?

English has a similar structure :
_"I am a professional translator", said he._

[...]


----------



## broglet

This kind of inversion for a non-question is rather archaic in English, but it seems quite normal in modern French.  
In French, inversion seems not to be used so much for questions, where "est-ce que ..." is used more; or the question uses the same words as the equivalent statement and is indicated merely by tone of voice.  Do native French speakers agree?


----------



## kiwi-di

KudouShunsaku said:


> ... but something seems to differ in the responses to those from what I'm seeing in this book I have.



When I was living in Brussels many years ago I used to read a lot of novels in French, and your post has stirred something in the back of my mind, that often after *direct speech* the "he says/said" would be in the inverse form. Is that what you're asking about?

e.g.
"Je vais en ville," dit-il (literally, says he)
"Je viens de rentrée il y a trois minutes," explique-t-elle (explains she)

When normally (from an English point of view) one would expect to see:
"Je vais en ville," il dit (he says)
"Je viens de rentrée il y a trois minutes," elle explique (she explains)

I can't explain why, but I'm sure it's quite common in novels. And I'm at work at the moment and don't have any French ones here to look up!


----------



## geve

broglet said:


> This kind of inversion for a non-question is rather archaic in English, but it seems quite normal in modern French.


...in written language, I should add.  It is quite rare to hear it in spoken language - as is the inversion in questions, I agree.


----------



## KudouShunsaku

You're correct, it is from a novel. I have this beginners French readings collection from the early 60's that I'm practicing with. I guess like you said this particular inversion after direct speech is only a literary style and I shouldn't expect it in speech(except for in questions). Thanks for the help


----------



## Polite_Man

Hello,

I would like, tahnkfully, to know why did the reporter inverteded this term in that context instead of stating it directly:

La période d'exclusivité avec LVMH porte sur "plusieurs mois", a déclaré à la mi-journée un porte-parole de Pearson, sans plus de précision. "Nous avons une période de négociations exclusives avec LVMH et nous sommes tenus de la respecter", a-t-il déclaré, ajoutant que l'offre de Fimalac était cependant "clairement un nouvel élément d'informations dans ce processus" de vente.

Many thanks


----------



## marget

[...]

I think inversion is required because the context is in the form of a quotation.


----------



## DearPrudence

Welcome indeed 

Here is a thread a little on the same subject in the French only forum.


----------



## mayflyaway

Hi,

I was wondering what one would do when writing a dialogue from the first person perspective in the past.  My grammar book, in the section on employment of passé composé vs passé simple, seems to indicate that passé composé should be used when writing dialogue (unless "un dialogue écrit" means something else).  My writing book gives one example of the inversion of subject and verb during a dialogue in the past, and uses third-person passé simple.  So, I'm a little confused as to which tense I should be using and also, if passé composé how to invert the first person.

Here's a small example:

« Vous écrivez un article, » a-t-il constaté, souriant encore.
« Qui voudrait savoir? » ai-je demandé.

The third person sentence doesn't seem too odd, but the first person just seems wrong and awkward to me, and MS Word doesn't like it either.  So how should the verbs of élocution be used in tense and/or inversion, particularly in the first person?  Obviously I haven't read much in French with active dialogue!

Thanks,
~r~


----------



## Maître Capello

Both sentences are correct though. 

With compound tenses (auxiliary + past participle), the inversion is only made with the auxiliary, regardless of the exact tense or person.

_« … » ai-je déclaré.
__« … ? » ai-je demandé._
_« … » a-t-il déclaré.
« … » avais-je déclaré.
« … ? » aviez-vous demandé._


----------



## lydiaforbes11

Hiya, I think I am confusing myself here...

If I wanted to say for example "I like George," thought Sophie...

would that in French be "J'aime George," pensé a Sophie

due to having to invert the verb and the subject?

Thanks


----------



## johnp

I believe you would say "J'aime Georges, pensait Sophie"  and with "she,"  "J'aime Georges, pensait-elle."  Usually with thinking in the past you would use the imperfect.


----------



## gliamo

In this case, lacking context, I would use the _passé simple_:

-"J'aime Georges", pensa-t-elle

So yes, the verb and subject are inverted. Note the "-t-", added for euphony, as "pensa elle" doesn't sound nice at all.

When inverting subject and verbe, if the verb ends in a vowel and the subject starts with one, you need to make sure there is a consonant sound between the two:

e.g. "Allons-y" is pronounced "Allonzy"

Note also the dash between verbe and subject, due to the inversion.

Hope this doesn't confuse the issue even more!


----------



## lydiaforbes11

Right, thanks for your replies but I will try and explain what I mean a bit better using other examples. I have been told for this case I should just use passé composé .

I know that if I want to translate: “Hello,” Joe said then it is “Bonjour,” a dit Joe.

But if I wanted to say “Hello, “ said Joe    would it still be the same even though the words are the other way about?  Does it not matter which order the words are in as long as when in french, after direct speech it is the verb then the subject?

Hope this makes some sense?
Thanks


----------



## gliamo

Ah ok, I see what you mean.

In "Joe a dit", the verb is "a dit", so the inversion gives: "a dit Joe". Does this answer your question?

As for using the _passé composé_, I would think that _passé simple_ is more appropriate in most cases. But again, this depends on context.

G.


----------



## gliamo

Oops, forgot this bit:

In your specific example, the _passé composé_ is split when inverted: "a-t-elle pensé". This is done when the subject is a pronoun (je tu il elle on nous vous ils elles)


----------



## ChrisPa

If I understand your question, you want to know if we translate in the same way : "'Hello', John said" and "'Hello', said John" ?

I don't think we will say "Bonjour," John dit."

But, what is the difference in english? is there a different meaning?


----------



## sunshine92

bonsoir! je voudrais savouir pourqui parfois dans les phrases affirmatives nous avons l'inversion du pronom comme ici:
je crois bien, _dit-il_, qu'il va géler. 
je pensait que était seul pour les questions. merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut faire l'inversion pour les *incises* dans les discours directs.

_« La fortune sourit aux audacieux », *écrivit-il* au tableau.

« La guerre, *prétend-il*, est un moindre mal. »_

_« La porte, *remarqua-t-elle*, était pourtant fermée à clef. »_


----------



## CapnPrep

sunshine92 said:


> je voudrais savouir pourqui parfois dans les phrases affirmatives nous avons l'inversion du pronom comme ici:
> je crois bien, _dit-il_, qu'il va géler.


On en trouve parfois en anglais, pour la même raison:"There are some sailors running ahead there, if I see right," *said I *to  Queequeg.
Never again *will we* let ourselves be sacrificed.
Old King Cole was a merry old soul, And a merry old soul *was he*.​Le français, comme l'anglais, était une langue V2 avant de devenir une langue SVO. Mais quelques traces de l'ancien ordre des mots subsistent dans les deux langues, par ex. quand on a une citation, un adverbe ou un syntagme interrogatif en tête de phrase.


----------



## ck_butterfly3

In written form, what is the proper way of quoting someone (NOT as an in-text source)?

Example:

"J'aime mieux faire agir que d'agir", Gide once stated about the creation of characters in his novels.

« J’aime mieux faire agir que d’agir », Gide a-t-il déclaré une fois au sujet de la création des personnages dans ses romans.

Is this correct? - is the inversion still used?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, the inversion should be used whenever you quote words in direct speech.

_« J’aime mieux faire agir que d’agir », Gide a-t-il une fois déclaré…_


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
The inversion is absolutely required.
You can do it either the way you did, or like this :
"J'aime mieux faire que d'agir", a déclaré Gide une fois au sujet de la création...


----------



## claire1027

J'ai lu un bon livre. Il y a une phrase que je ne comprends pas.

Ce dit :"Demain, Nous a dit la maîtresse, nous aurons une leçon de choses tout à fait spéciale;..."

Pourquoi Nous *a* dit ?  Normalement il faut "Nous avons...".  Je pense que cette phrase devrait dire *"La maîtresse nous a dit..."* 

Comment s'appelle ce genre de phrase en français ?


----------



## ascoltate

c'est une phrase avec inversion -- ce qui est obligatoire dans ce contexte (une phrase interpelée dans une citation)


----------



## nat88

In literature, when you are saying "he said", you put "dit-il". 

But when you are saying, "said the man", do you still invert the subject and verb: "dit l'homme"?  
Or does it change back to "l'homme dit"?

i.e. Do you only invert if *il/elle* are used with the verb?


----------



## DearPrudence

I would say that we still invert it generally.

"Mais qu'est-ce que c'est ?!", s'écria Madame Verdurin.
"Je ne sais pas", répondit l'homme.

(as you can see it also works with other verbs than "dire")


----------



## camille veillard

You can also say 
"Mais qu'est-ce que c'est?", Madame Verdurin s'écria.
"Je ne sais pas", l'homme répondit.

Or 
"Comment tu vas?", je demandai

It's more common to see the inversion, that's for sure, but both are correct.


----------



## dicost

Tu es sur que les 2 sont corrects? je crois n'avoir jamais entendu le "madame verdun s'écria" pour cette utilisation... ça me semble bizarre...


----------



## Lezert

On peut effectivement trouver la forme non inversée comme ci-dessus, mais pour marquer des tournures volontairement incorrectes ou argotiques,  dans le genre roman policier, par exemple.
La forme correcte est :
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est?", s'écria madame Verdurin .
"Je ne sais pas", répondit l'homme .
"Comment vas-tu?", demandai-je


----------



## amzylou

Hi,

I think that I have to use inversion after direct speech - could someone tell me if this is correct please:

"J'ai faim" dit-il
"J'ai faim" a-t-il dit.

Thanks!


----------



## brian

I think you are more likely to see the former in writing, _dit-il_, the _passé simple_.


----------



## amzylou

even if the sentence ends with "he SAID" ?? Thanks for your help!


----------



## brian

What do you mean "even if"?


----------



## amzylou

my phrase is "j'ai faim" he SAID (i.e. the past tense), not he says = dit-il (present tense)


----------



## brian

Oh, sorry, that's why I made sure to mention that it's _passé simple_ in that case. In fact, "he says" (present) and "he said" (passé simple) are both _il dit_. They are identical: see here.


----------



## jaffylizzle

Hi, I'm trying to write a story in passe compose and am confused about the rules for inversion with dialogue. For example, I know for third person I should use: "a-t-il dit" but what if I want to keep the person's name. Can I say "a Olivier dit" or do I just use "Olivier a dit"? Thanks so much.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

There is no special rule for passé composé:

-Quand viendras-tu?, demanda Alice.
-Dès que possible, répondit aussitôt Olivier, qui l'admirait en secret.

or

-Quand viendras-tu?, a demandé Alice.
-Dès que possible, a aussitôt répondu Olivier, qui l'admirait en secret.

or

-Quand viendras-tu?, demande alors Alice.
-Dès que possible, répond aussitôt Olivier, qui l'admire en secret.

Hope it helps...


----------



## jipax

Here, the correct "passé composé" is the following:


Stefan Ivanovich said:


> -Quand viendras-tu?, *a demandé* Alice.
> -Dès que possible, *a* aussitôt *répondu* Olivier, qui l'admirait en secret.


"a-t-il dit" is correct, and "a Olivier dit" is wrong. "a dit Olivier" is correct.


----------



## swollib

Hi everyone

I know that to say "Hello" he said, one would say in French "Bonjour" a-t-il dit

But, how would I say "Hello" said my friend?     
Would it be "Bonjour" a-t-il dit mon ami   or something else ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

You can say _"Bonjour" a-t-il dit_ ou _"Bonjour" dit-il_

But for "Hello" said my friend you only can say _"Bonjour" dit mon ami ou "Bonjour" a-t-il dit a dit mon ami._


----------



## itka

Although "said" is a past tense, I think in French we would say : _"Bonjour, dit-il"_ _"Bonjour, dit mon ami"_ using present tense. 
_Passé Composé _seems weird here. It could be fine only if you mean "Saying _bonjour,_that's what he has done."


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Although "said" is a past tense, I think in French we would say : _"Bonjour, dit-il"_ _"Bonjour, dit mon ami"_ using present tense.


I agree, although it's not a present but a passé simple…


----------



## swollib

I agree too, unfortunately this was for a direct prose translation for school, and generally you have to translate everything directly - not much scope for your own interpretation of the text.


----------



## Maître Capello

If you want a direct/literal translation, then you should write:

_« Bonjour ! » dit-il._ (and not _a-t-il dit_ !)
_« Bonjour ! » dit mon ami._


----------



## itka

> I agree, although it's not a present but a passé simple…


Why not a present ? That's the same as a _passé simple_ for the verb "dire" !
If you choose another verb, you can see both are possible :
_"Bonjour, s'écrie-t-il !"
"Bonjour, s'écria-t-il !"_
N'est-ce pas, Cher Maître ?  Je ne voulais que souligner que le passé composé ajoute une connotation qui, me semble-t-il est absente du verbe anglais...
swollib, for school, I understand you should not change the tense !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Why not a present ?


The original sentence uses a simple past (_said_), not a present (_says_)…

Maybe your mistake comes from the position of the quotes:

_“Hello” he said_

not: _“Hello he said”_


----------



## milly1992

Hello,

I am having trouble translating this sentence, because I am unsure how the second part works grammatically.

My attempt is:

'Est-ce que tu aimes l'art?' Miriam a dit à son amie Annie.

However, I am sure it's more complicated than this...?

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

In French we use the subject-verb inversion in such a case:

_« Est-ce que tu aimes l'art ? » a-t-elle demandé à son amie Annie.
« Est-ce que tu aimes l'art ? » demanda-t-elle à son amie Annie._

PS – Since the quotation is a question, it is better to use _demander_ rather than _dire_. Moreover, we typically use the passé simple instead of the passé composé for main verbs introducing a quotation.


----------



## milly1992

Oh thank you, but how do I put in the name Miriam?


----------



## Maître Capello

_« Est-ce que tu aimes l'art ? » a demandé Miriam à son amie Annie.
« Est-ce que tu aimes l'art ? » demanda Miriam à son amie Annie._


----------



## carme153

Bonjour! how would I do inversion of the third person with a diret object. such as..."Santiago," the boy said to him as they climbed up the bank." Merci en avance!


----------



## Strato

"Santiago", lui a dit le garçon (...)"


----------



## learningfrench2008

Hello, I am writing a short french story for a project and I am using dialogue and I do not know what those closing words are. 
Like in English one would say, "I am hungry" *said *Lisa. or "Can I have a bite of your carrot?" *asked *Lisa.

Would it be something like this?

"J'ai faim" Lisa a dit.
or
"Est-ce que je peux une morsure de ta carrote?" Lisa a demande.

Is it that simple and I'm over analysing it or is there more to it?

Thank you!


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

"J'ai faim" a dit Lisa.
or
"Puis-je [manger] une morsure de ta carrote?" a demandé Lisa.


----------



## itka

"j'ai faim, dit/a dit Lisa" 
"Est-ce que je peux mordre dans ta carotte ? demanda/a demandé Lisa"


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that the main verb must remain outside the quotation marks when placed after the quotation:
_« J'ai faim », dit Lisa.
« Est-ce que je peux mordre dans ta carotte ? » demanda Lisa._

See also FR: typographie des dialogues - guillemets, tirets cadratins (em dashes), ponctuation, majuscules, etc.


----------



## Amard

Bonjour

Je fais une traduction de l'anglais a francais et j'ai trouvé difficulté avec l'utilisation de passé simple.

Dans le texte il faut que j'utilise le passé simple mais je ne suis pas certaine si c'est correcte.

La phrase est:

« Si c’était le péché de l’humanité qui était puni »* a-t-il affirmé*

Est-ce que on peut dire :

'affirma-t-il '

En plus, j'ai rencontré le meme probleme avec:

La réponse traditionnelle de chrétiens aux catastrophes telles qu’Aberfan, dit-il

Mais cet fois il n'y a pas les guillemets

Merci!


----------



## janpol

si tu utilises le passé simple dans ce récit, tu dois aussi l'utiliser pour les verbes déclaratifs


----------



## féebleue

"a-t-il affirmé" est un passé composé. "affirma-t-il" et "dit-il" sont des passés simples. Il est obligatoire d'utiliser la forme inversée (au lieu de "il a affirmé", "il affirma" et, respectivement, "il dit") après une citation. A remarquer que les citations en français peuvent être séparées par une virgule, et non pas forcément par des guillemets.

Il est correct d'employer le passé simple comme temps du récit (en fait, c'est le passé simple qu'on utilise le plus souvent), à condition que tu l'utilises partout. N'alterne pas entre le passé simple et le passé composé, choisis l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les verbes d'incise pour les citations au discours direct sont très souvent au passé simple, le passé composé étant parfois curieux. Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut le faire précéder d'une virgule.

« Si c'était le péché de l'humanité qui était puni »*,* *a*-t-il *affirmé*. 
« Si c'était le péché de l'humanité qui était puni »*,* *affirma*-t-il. 



féebleue said:


> A remarquer que les citations en français peuvent être séparées par une virgule, et non pas forcément par des guillemets.


 Non, les guillemets *et* la virgule sont en principe obligatoires en français. (Les guillemets peuvent toutefois être omis si l'on a recours à un artifice typographique comme le renfoncement ou l'italique, tandis que la virgule est supprimée si la citation se termine par une ponctuation plus forte.)


----------



## pierre93

I'm trying to attribute a quote to someone.
Do I write:

"J'aime le livre," dit M. Lyon

OR

"J'aime le livre," a dit M. Lyon (?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually both tenses are possible depending on the context…


----------



## pierre93

If it were in a newspaper article or a novel or something which would be correct?


----------



## Lang21

While both would be appropriate, I think that (at least in English), "a dit" would be less awkward. " "I like the book", _said _Mr. Lyon" would be more common than " "I like the book", _says _Mr. Lyon" in the context of a novel or article. I'm pretty sure that this would apply to French too.


----------



## Maître Capello

What you forgot, Lang21, is that _dit_ can be either present or passé simple. 

In novels, the passé simple is used most of the time. The passé composé would be used in speech. Finally, the present is usually used in newspapers—likely to make the news appear as fresh as possible.


----------



## alicesaiw

Bonjour  Je ne peux pas trouver un thread a propos de ce sujet ! Je refuse de croire qu'elle n'existe pas, mais de toute facon..


Ma problème, c'est que je ne sais pas comment d'écrire du dialogue quand les personnages ont des noms. Je peux écrire

-- Qu'il fait froid aujourd'hui! a-t-il dit.

mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire quand le "il" a un nom ? (i.e., "he said" vs. "Russell said")


Moi j'ai essayé le suivant :

passé composé
-- Qu'il fait froid aujourd'hui! a-t-il dit Russell.

passé simple
-- Qu'il fait froid aujourd'hui! dit Russell.
-- Qu'il fait froid aujourd'hui! eut-il dit Russell.


C'est correcte, ou pas ?
Merci en avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Dans ce cas, j'utiliserais le passé simple.


----------



## alicesaiw

Merci  Mais si j'ai déjà utilisé du passé composé et d'imparfait pendant l'histoire, il est interdit d'ajouter du passé simple juste pour le dialogue, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Pas si c'est pour rapporter les dialogues.


----------



## anne2012

Bonsoir
c'est tout simplement "a dit Russell" au passé composé. ("dit Russell" au passé simple)
Et il me paraît important de conserver en effet le même temps dans la narration et dans les marques de dialogues.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Anne: j'emploierais le même temps pour les incises que pour le reste de la narration.


----------



## Fred451

I came across this statement: "Une déclaration laconique, faite à titre personnel, a-t-il tenu à préciser." in this script.

Why is it "a-t-il" here and not "il a"?


----------



## janpol

> "Une déclaration laconique, faite à titre personnel, a-t-il tenu à préciser."


a-t-il tenu" est correct. La place des guillemets est incorrecte : il faudrait écrire : "Une déclaration laconique, faite à titre personnel", a-t-il tenu à préciser.
 Les paroles dites par la personne qui parle sont entre guillemets : "Une déclaration laconique, faite à titre personnel". 
a-t-il tenu à préciser >>> proposition incise contenant un verbe déclaratif (ici : préciser)
*Place de cette proposition *: Je prends un autre exemple : 3 places sont possibles
1) Il a dit : "Bonjour, comment vas-tu ?" >>> il a dit >> Sujet (il)  + verbe (a dit)
2) "Bonjour, a-t-il dit, comment vas-tu ?" >>> a-t-il dit >> sujet inversé
3) "Bonjour, comment vas-tu ?" a-t-il dit. >>> sujet inversé


----------



## Arabus

Hello,
_
Non, dit-il.
_
Why does this sentence have subject-verb inversion? Where can I read up about this?

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

When quoting a sentence in direct speech, if the introductory verb (_dire, affirmer, déclarer, demander_, etc.) is not at the beginning of the quote but right after it or in the middle of it, you must use subject-verb inversion.
_
Il dit : « Non ».
« Non », dit-il._

See also FR: ai-je cru comprendre - inversion sujet-verbe.


----------



## maicart

Hello,

I have a spelling question in relation to dialogue writing. Is the following correct? Please note it's written in the _present _tense:

— Je dois partir, dit-elle en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, tu réponds.

I just wanted to confirm the different word order between 3rd person (dit-elle) (verb+pronoun) and 2nd person (tu réponds) (pronoun+verb).


----------



## nicduf

L'inversion du sujet est nécessaire comme d'ailleurs vous l'avez faite pour "dit-elle"


----------



## Maître Capello

L'inversion du sujet n'est pas impérative, mais elle est standard. Ne pas la faire relève d'un style narratif familier.

Le problème est toutefois l'emploi du présent qui n'est pas très naturel, contrairement à un temps passé, surtout si l'on ne fait pas l'inversion.

_Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *réponds-tu*_. (standard)
_Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *tu réponds*_. (familier)

_Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *as-tu répondu*_. (standard)
_Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *tu as répondu*_. (familier)

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut rester cohérent et ne pas changer de construction au milieu du dialogue.

_— Je dois partir, *dit-elle* en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *réponds-tu*.

— Je dois partir, *elle dit* en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *tu réponds*.

— Je dois partir, *a-t-elle dit* en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *as-tu répondu*.

— Je dois partir, *elle a dit* en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *tu as répondu*._


----------



## maicart

@Maître Capello Merci, je comprends maintenant. La raison de l’utilisation du temps présent est qu’il s’agit d’un récit type "livre-jeu".


----------



## Maître Capello

maicart said:


> La raison de l’utilisation du temps présent est qu’il s’agit d’un récit type "livre-jeu".


  Je comprends mieux. Dans ce cas le présent se justifie en effet, mais l'inversion sujet-verbe reste préférable. Donc :

_— Je dois partir, *dit-elle* en se levant. Ça va aller ?
— Bien sûr, ne t'inquiète pas, *réponds-tu*._


----------



## Evie Yang

Bonjour! In the following context:

_Grondé par ses parents, un petit garçon se met à pleuer et il pleure pendant des heures. Enfin, il s'arrête.
—Alors, *lui demandent ses parents*, tu finis de pleuer?
—Ce n'est pas fni, seulement je me respose un peu_.

Does "lui demandent ses parents" mean "the boy who his parents ask"? I don't think that version sounds reasonable...so, if the subject is "ses parents", why should it be placed behind "lui"? And What should it be translated to?

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

The meaning is simply "his parents ask him". There is indeed typically a subject-verb inversion in such cases:

_« Bonjour ! » dit-il.
« Comment allez-vous ? » demanda-t-il ?
« Je vous en prie », répondit-il._


----------



## OLN

— Alors, lui demandent ses parents, tu as fini (?) de pleu*r*er ?
— Ce n'est pas f*i*ni, répond le garçon, je me r*ep*ose simplement un peu.


Evie Yang said:


> if the subject is "ses parents", why should it be placed behind "lui"



Subject-verb inversion is the topic of this thread.


----------



## Evie Yang

Merci, @OLN and @Maître Capello !


----------

